# Importation des contacts depuis Orange



## Dr.Boskonovitch (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un Ipad 2, et après avoir configurer Mail pour l'utiliser avec ma compte Orange, j'aimerais avoir accès à mes contacts comme c'est le cas quand j'accède à ma boîte mail sur le site de Orange.

J'imagine que je dois les importer dans le carnet d'adresse, mais après recherche je ne trouve pas le moyen d'y parvenir, à par sur cette discussion mais qui date de 2008 et qui semble un peu compliquée. Y a-t-il un autre moyen ?

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/importation-carnet-d-adresses-orange-228696.html 

Merci.


----------



## Lauange (8 Février 2014)

Bonjour

Plusieurs possibilités : lors de la synchro si tes contacts sont sur outlook (par exemple) ou autres. En importation depuis icloud si tu les a au format vcard.


----------

